#ubuntu-testing 2008-12-29
<Groo> Hi, I am not sure if this is the right channel, but looking at the list, it seems to be the closest one to what I am looking for.
<Groo> I have a new laptop that uses hot plug PCIe for an external GPU, and it doesn't seem to be recognized under 8.10
<Groo> By that I mean there is nothing recognized, not simply that it does not like the GPU in question (ATI 3870 non-mobile).
<Groo> Is this the right channel for the topic, and if not, what is the correct one?
<crimsun> #ubuntu+1 is more appropriate, generally
<Groo> What is the purpose of that channel?
<crimsun> sorry, 8.10 -> #ubuntu
<crimsun> 9.04 -> #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> i was going to ask you to try a daily-live with the new kernel (2.6.28-4.5)
<Groo> Ah, got it. I tried the #ubuntu, and it was too general.
<Groo> I am downloading Jaunty Alpha 2 now, but it will be ~2 hours. I will test it then. Wierd unreleased hardware. :(
<crimsun> Groo: alpha 2 is a bit too old
<crimsun> let me check cdimage's manifest, first
<Groo> Yeah, but it will update itself to current from there, right?
<crimsun> you'd have to do it manually, yes. or you could grab from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081229/
<Groo> Grabbing the daily now. Thanks.
<crimsun> if you have additional questions, i'm also in #ubuntu+1
<Groo> I'll go there now.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-02
<testcees> hello world...
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-03
<mn> Hello, I would like to test Jaunty.  I have 8.10.  How may I upgrade to the Jaunty alpha?
<mn> a
<nemilar> Hello all, I'm hoping perhaps Ermenegildo Fiorito is here?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-04
<davmor2> Morning All and a happy new year
<thekorn> hey davmor2, happy new year to you too
<fader_> cr3, davmor2: Hey dudes, glad to see you survived the holidays :)
<fader_> schwuk: You too, didn't see that you were on :[
<schwuk> hey fader_ :)
<schwuk> and cr3 and davmor2 :)
<cr3> fader_: holiwhats? :)
<fader_> :P
<davmor2> fader_, cr3 and schwuk: Morning Dude
<davmor2> happy new year
<davmor2> to all
<davmor2-kvm> Boo!
<davmor2> Right I'm off to learn so more python which according to a perl hack is something like sssss shssss ssshsss shsssssssss.......
<cr3> sbeattie: dude, thanks again for the report about filter_packages not working. I'm really happy with the fix
<sbeattie> cr3: cool, I'm testing it out right now.
<cr3> sbeattie: I'm looking into the other problem you reported about test-cron.py
<sbeattie> cr3: thanks, appreciated.
<sbeattie> cr3: yeah, the fix for the filter_packages issue is working great here. Thanks again!
<cr3> sbeattie: yo! that was all thanks to your excellent report :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-03
<roadmr> hi
<cr3> roadmr: hi there!
<drizzle> anyone here using mago
<drizzle> i am trying to execute the first example ./bin/mago -a gedit
<drizzle> and am getting no love
<drizzle>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/socket.py", line 561, in create_connection
<drizzle>     raise error, msg
<drizzle> socket.error: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<drizzle> http://pastebin.com/wUSjScwg
<drizzle> anyone have any recs?
<jibel> drizzle, hi, which release are you using ? do you have enabled accessibility ? It looks like at-spi-registryd is not running
<drizzle> i enabled accessibility
<drizzle> let me verify
<drizzle> i have enable assistive technologies checked
<drizzle> and have rebooted since enabling
<drizzle> i am running Ubuntu 10.10
<drizzle> with all packages up to date
<drizzle> it was a fresh install
<jibel> drizzle, hm, don't run as sudo but as normal user. root can't connect to the socket opened by the user.
<drizzle> what if i have rootsudo enabled?
<drizzle> what use to run it as?
<drizzle> user
<jibel> drizzle, what do you mean ? Why do you want to run the test as root ?
<drizzle> let me retry
<drizzle> one sec
<drizzle> i thought i had something setup where i am always running as root
<drizzle> but my prompt says "daz@daz"
<drizzle> my username is daz
<jibel> drizzle, it's clearly a bad habit to be always run stuff as root.
<drizzle> given the situation how is the mago error resolved
<drizzle> i would like to get cracking on this project
<jibel> drizzle, just run
<jibel> $ ./bin/mago -a gedit
<jibel> drizzle, without the sudo
<drizzle> just tried
<drizzle> i got the same
<drizzle> error
<drizzle> socket.error: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<jibel> drizzle, I tried there, and I get the same error with sudo, but the test runs fine without it. Does the command "id" indicates that you're identified as root (uid=0) ?
<drizzle> daz@daz:~/ldtp/mago$ id
<drizzle> uid=1000(daz) gid=1000(daz) groups=1000(daz),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<jibel> drizzle, looks fine.
<drizzle> im going to start crying
<jibel> drizzle, when you run without sudo, do you get the exact same error ?
<drizzle> yes
<drizzle> i have tried both
<drizzle> Traceback (most recent call last):
<drizzle>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<drizzle>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ldtpd/__init__.py", line 51, in main
<drizzle>     pyatspi.setCacheLevel(pyatspi.CACHE_PROPERTIES)
<drizzle> that is the top
<drizzle> is it something with file permissions maybe?
<jibel> drizzle, the problem is "RuntimeError: Could not find or activate registry"
<jibel> drizzle, there's probably something wrong with the permissions of the sockets in /tmp/orbit-daz/
<jibel> drizzle, sometimes a logout/login may solve problems with the at-spi daemon.
<drizzle> alright
<drizzle> i will try that
<jibel> drizzle, or a complete reboot will clean /tmp
<drizzle> i just redownloaded the source
<drizzle> bzr branch lp:mago
<drizzle> and htis is what i get now
<drizzle> Traceback (most recent call last):
<drizzle>   File "./bin/mago", line 12, in <module>
<drizzle>     from mago.cmd.main import main
<drizzle>   File "/home/daz/mago/mago/cmd/main.py", line 10, in <module>
<drizzle>     import ldtp
<drizzle>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ldtp/__init__.py", line 257, in <module>
<drizzle>     _populateNamespace(globals())
<drizzle>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ldtp/__init__.py", line 60, in _populateNamespace
<drizzle> brb
<drizzle> going to relogin/out
<jibel> drizzle, that's because the ldtpd daemon can't start because it can't connect to the at-spi registry hence the client fails to start.
<drizzle> that fixed it
<drizzle> i think what happened was when i first ran as root
<drizzle> it set some permissoins
<drizzle> probably incorrectly
<drizzle> and then when i re-downlaoded source
<drizzle> and ran as normal things were set right
<drizzle> logout and log back in fixed it
<drizzle> im wondeirng if it also has something to do with the fact that i use auto-login for ubuntu
<drizzle> and actually using the command prompt sets somethign diffently
<jibel> drizzle, cool. I think that's because you first run it as sudo, and the permissions on the socket dir were wrong.
<drizzle> thank you jibel
<drizzle> for the help
<drizzle> im pretty stoked
<jibel> drizzle, you're welcome. don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions about mago/ldtp.
<drizzle> r u leader?
<jibel> drizzle, no, I'm just writing tests for mago.
<drizzle> who is leader?
<drizzle> Ara Pulido?
<drizzle> are you staff or volunteer?
<jibel> drizzle, staff, I'm maintaining mago too.
<drizzle> how long as staff?
<drizzle> sry for the interrogation
<drizzle> how do you determine which new tests to right?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-04
<moustafa> cr3 , fader_ , davmor2 , marjo , everyone : Good Morning
<davmor2> moustafa: happy new year, same to everyone else too
<marjo> moustafa, davmor2: happy new year!
<jibel> moustafa, davmor2, good morning and happy new year!
<moustafa> Happy new year indeed
<moustafa> :)
<fader_> moustafa: Howdy dude
<moustafa> fader_: howdy, ubuntero!
<fader_> :)
<moustafa> sorry, picked that up from doctormo :P
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-05
<ailo> Firefox 4 is behaving differently from what it did on Maverick. My toolbar customizations are not persistant
<ailo> And did someone else than me experience looped login audio theme. Only happened twice for me.
<hggdh> huh
<hggdh> I am getting internal server error on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<hggdh> ~ô~
<pedro_> hggdh, works here
<hggdh> got it. 6th time is the charm, it seems
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> let's start?
<pedro_> hggdh, wrong channel? :-P
<hggdh> hell, today is really not a good day for me
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-06
<jibel> Hi pedro_, I've assigned you bug 698080, could you look at it when you have a minute.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 698080 in mago "NautilusBasics.test_zoom loops indefinitely when the toolbar is hidden (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698080
<pedro_> jibel, hello, yes i'll have a look to it
<jibel> pedro_, cool, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<jibel> pedro_, do you have any suggestion for basic tests for gwibber ?
<pedro_> jibel, i was thinking in maybe adding some basic tests for the protocols that don't require auth trough a webkit instance ie identi.ca and do some checks for the preferences, etc
<pedro_> jibel, and just leave aside the webkit view for now, but at least write some basic test for the other parts
<pedro_> jibel, i'll work on something and propose a branch
<victorp> bug 546732
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546732 in migration-assistant (Ubuntu) "Migration assistand wasn`t transfer bookmarks from Firefox 3.5.8 to Firefox 3.6 (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546732
 * bdmurray looks for a tester
<highvoltage> bdmurray: for?
<bdmurray> confirm a unity, natty screensaver issue I'm seeing
<bdmurray> hggdh: ^
<hggdh> what about?
<bdmurray> if I lock my screen (Ctrl+alt+l) I still see my desktop and can move the cursor around but can't click anything until I unlock the screensaver
<bdmurray> sorting out what was wrong took be a bit ;-)
<bdmurray> s/be/me/
<hggdh> bdmurray: confirmed
<hggdh> full desktop is displayed, with the top panel also visible
 * hggdh does not usually lock the keyboard
<bdmurray> well I think it would happen if the screensaver kicked in via timeout too
<bdmurray> s/would/does/
<bdmurray> okay I'll report it
<bdmurray> thanks!
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am Home Alone, I disabled the timeout :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: being Home Alone is a reason to enable (based off the movie I saw)
<sbeattie> Fear of a Macauley Culkin planet?
<hggdh> I made sure my dogs are illiterate :-)
<bdmurray> hggh: bug 698348
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 698348 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "blank screensaver does not display (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698348
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you confirm it?
<hggdh> bdmurray: trying to, getting hit by OOPS-1832L1877
<ubot4`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1832L1877
<hggdh> continuously...
<hggdh> bdmurray: done, finally
<bdmurray> hggdh: thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-07
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, Daviey
<charlie-tca> well, and Hello, davmor2
<davmor2> hey charlie-tca do you happen to have a copy of the latest Ubuntu natty and a machine with NV gfx in it?
<charlie-tca> No, mine is Xubuntu with nvidia hardware drivers
<charlie-tca> Give me a minute, I'l  throw an nvidia card in another machine and install today's imagte
<davmor2> charlie-tca: Could you try an Ubuntu cd in it at all?  I keep getting kernel panics
<charlie-tca> will try
<charlie-tca> Of course you are. The -12 kernel came out, but won't quite install. It gave me a failed error in updates
<jibel> charlie-tca, if you do an apt-get install again, it should install then. At least it did for me on various hardware.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: yeah but it works on my intel hw only the nvidia one is playing up
<charlie-tca> Okay, burning a cd
<charlie-tca> booting on nvidia
<charlie-tca> starting to install
<charlie-tca> Daviey:  stuck on timezone screen, no tty with information on it
<charlie-tca> davmor2: :  stuck on timezone screen, no tty with information on it
<charlie-tca> no panic indicated, though
<davmor2> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> It just refuses to continue. The Forward is greyed out and the bottom indicator is "Ready when you are..."
<charlie-tca> Does it do it with the alternate image, too?
<charlie-tca> davmor2: no kernel panic; stuck in the same place everytime on desktop image;
<charlie-tca> davmor2: alternate image installed and booted fine
<davmor2> charlie-tca: thanks anyway
<charlie-tca> Nvidia 6200
<moustafa> cr3 : http://xkcd.com/844/
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-08
<starfish> hello.
<dreewill> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-02
<jibel> mvo, for info, I tried to build a universe-all base image and needless to say that's painful
<jibel> mvo, and still building
<jibel> mvo, the package list computation lasted 40 hours
<jibel> and it's installing packages for more than a week now :)
<jibel> mvo, above all, the funny thing is that some packages configure the system in such a way that it doesn't shutdown or boot, or replace authentication with a non existent kerberos server, ...
<jibel> mvo, so that requires lot of manual fixes
<mvo> jibel: woah, impressive stats!
<mvo> jibel: yeah, some packages are really crazy, I whish there was a way to auto-kill tem
<mvo> jibel: how long does dpkg runs in order to read the info files now? any info on how many pkg it currently has installed in the WIP image
<jibel> mvo, I didn't pay attention to dpkg timings, but I could, that's interesting because we are reaching a limit in many ways
<jibel> mvo, 21164 packages installed and 12508 to go
<jibel> mvo, also some packages like doc-base or dhelp also take years to run their triggers
<mvo> jibel: \o/
<mvo> jibel: this is pretty exciting
<mvo> jibel: 30k is a impressive number
<jibel> heh we are not here yet but I already now the result of the release upgrade :)
<jibel> *know
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-03
<Samuray> speak spanish?
<stgraber> skaet, jibel: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/subscriptions <-- a tiny bit long but probably useful to spot what needs more testerss
<jibel> stgraber, thanks. maybe you could remove the repeated headers to make it more dense. but that's a detail.
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, I was worried it'd be hard to read if not splitting by product but I guess I could increase the SQL time by 50ms and split by product family, that should merge all of the upgrade one-row tables at least
<stgraber> oh, actually I don't even need to add a join as I don't actually want to read the product family title, just grabbing the id is enough
<stgraber> jibel: better?
<jibel> stgraber, much better
<skaet> stgraber,   very useful indeed.  :)   Thanks!
<mvo> jibel: hi, thanks for #616721 - do you have a way to reproduce this ?
<mvo> bug  #616721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616721 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in update() (affects: 106) (dups: 45) (heat: 670)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616721
<jibel> mvo, I must verify, but I believe that's something like: try to install/remove an application with software-center, it fails (dbus timeout?), then update-manager cannot update the cache or install updates.
<jibel> mvo, bug 849745 could be related too.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 849745 in software-center (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "software-center crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. (affects: 106) (dups: 57) (heat: 566)" [High,Triaged]
<mvo> jibel: thanks, I will poke around, but no luck so far
<jibel> mvo, install a precise from the daily iso, open a terminal, run sudo aptd -drt, on another terminal run software-center, try to install an application -> fail, then run update-manager click on 'install updates' -> fail
<jibel> it fails without restarting aptd too
<mvo> let me rsync a new image
<mvo> fails to fail on my "regular" upgraded precise
<jibel> mvo, if you reboot and run update-manager directly it works, that's what make me think software-center breaks something in dbus.
<jibel> mvo, I can't install/remove anything with sc on my system, let me know if I can provide any useful debug information
<mvo> jibel: thanks, this works for me
<mvo> jibel: do you get a polkit prompt at all?
<jibel> mvo, no
<mvo> I suspect its this polkit stuff in some way, but I don't really know until I can reproduce it
<mvo> jibel: what do you get from aptdaemon if you start it before firing up u-m/sc ?
<mvo> jibel: the error in the bugreport indicates that you try to replace it when its already in a odd (crashed?) state
<jibel> mvo, I'll restart my session to make sure the state is clean. brb
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> hrm, hrm, #907568 looks like a PITA - deep deep in the webkit stuff
<jibel> back. I'm far from a 10s boot time ;)
<jibel> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/791746/
<jibel> mvo, I tried to install gtimer with sc
<mvo> jibel: and at this point you get the errors?
<jibel> mvo, no nothing happens. the 'install' button changes to 'disabled' and nothing
<jibel> mvo, this is exactly the same symptoms on a fresh install
<mvo> ok, thanks!
<jibel> mvo, then if I check for updates in update-manager it fails with bug 616721 after a couple of minutes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616721 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in update() (affects: 106) (dups: 45) (heat: 670)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616721
<jibel> but if I do a cache update in update-manager before using software-center it works
<mvo> my image is now downloaded, I test in the live session
<mvo> jibel: !!! I can reproduce it now in the live environment
<jibel> mvo, great \o/
<mvo> jibel: so I uploaded a new aptdaemon earlier today, if you update, is the bug still there?
<jibel> mvo, I cannot reproduce the bug with aptd 0.43+bzr756-0ubuntu1. What do you think we should do with the 2  bug reports, they look like catch all reports for any dbus related issue.
<jibel> mvo, isn't there a nicer way to notify the user in both sc and um than crashing ?
<mvo> let me think about it, but its not crashing as such, its more that there is no reply and the client can only guess why not (crash, hang, endless loop, etc)
<skaet> jibel,  has anyone tested the latest daily wubi?   I was trying to do a clean install on a netbook over the holidays and it looks weird.  Any bugs open on the subject you know about?
<jibel> skaet, I haven't tested it recently and the recent bugs are against Oneiric. How weird is weird ?
<jibel> (and happy new year:))
<skaet> happy new year jibel :)
<skaet> weird as in downloading the precise wubi image from the dailies, under windows, gave me a i386.tar.tar which I hadn't seen before.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-04
<alourie> hello
<jibel> skaet, how did you install wubi because the current build on dailies tries to install oneiric ?
<skaet> jibel,  put oneiric on the new system, then did an upgrade.   Thought I'd try the new WUBI images since it was a fresh system to see what happen, but didn't get too far.
<jibel> skaet, weird. I tried it this morning but excepted that Oneiric has been installed instead of Precise it's fine. Could you file a bug and attach the log file ?
<jibel> skaet, the log file for wubi under Windows is in %TEMP%/wubi-rnnnn.log where nnnn is the revision number.
<jibel> skaet, and give me the bug number. Thanks
<skaet> jibel,  is there a bug already open about it installing Oneric rather than Precise?   would like to make sure I'm tracking that one so this gets cleaned up before A2.
<skaet> jibel, will do the experiment and open a bug, and add logs
<jibel> skaet, nope, Colin just fixed it and we are waiting on Evan to build and publish a new executable. We need to revisit this process for Q.
<skaet> jibel, +1.   ok, let me know when the new one is published, and I'll try that and see how far it gets.
<jibel> skaet, sure thing
<stgraber> skaet, jibel: and one more report! http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/testers
<jibel> stgraber, yay !
<jibel> stgraber, one request, could we have a 'Top ten release' and 'Top ten all time' ?
<jibel> (2 requests actually:))
<stgraber> jibel: should be easy enough to implement, I'll do that
 * skaet *hugs* stgraber!    *\o/*
<skaet> stgraber, Thank you!!
<stgraber> skaet, jibel: http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/testers/top50
<stgraber> jibel: went with the default view showing all the testers for current milestones (released + testing) and the other page showing a top50 of all the results in the DB
<stgraber> davmor2: congrats on being the ISO tester who submitted the most results ever (1723) :)
<davmor2> stgraber: ah the good old days ;)
<jibel> stgraber, good, I'd set the goal higher to enter the top and limit to 20. It is an incentive and can help in the process to acquire ubuntu membership.
<jibel> it shows that there is a sustain effort in iso testing.
<davmor2> stgraber: I'm guessing that's why I got Rockstar status and Ubuntu/Kubuntu membership :)
<jibel> argh, 20857570153 Jan  4 16:34 .xsession-errors looks like there something wrong there. brb
<davmor2> stgraber: out of interest what was the next closest?
<stgraber> davmor2: jibel with 1510
<davmor2> man I 'll have to find time to start test iso's again :D
<stgraber> davmor2: looks like it :)
<skaet> stgraber,  will the reports pick up any bugs filed against the daily testing as well as the milestone?
<stgraber> skaet: for the "defects summary"? if so, I thik so but jibel would know better
<skaet> stgraber, yup,  am just thinking that it might be a good way to recognize the contributions of those who are testing the daily images manually as well, if it counts to the all time tester summaries.   jibel,  thoughts?
<stgraber> ah, was a bit confused by the original question, I guess if I replace "bugs" by "result", then it makes a lot more sense :)
<stgraber> and the answer is yes, daily testing counts in the total
<skaet> great.  :)    Its also easier to mentor folks doing the testing on the dailies, rather than trying to mentor and do milestone testing.   Any possibility of a report for top daily testers?
<skaet> and yes, should have put in result rather than bugs,  sorry to be confusing.  my bad.
<stgraber> skaet: the test server at 91.189.93.73 doesn't show the daily builds but once the change hits production http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/testers will show all active milestones + daily
<skaet> stgraber,  heh,  looks like I need to work on my clarity some more.    Would it be possible to add a report that just summarizes the daily testing top result contributors?
<skaet> s/possible/simple/
<stgraber> skaet: not without hardcoding some Ubuntu specific stuff in the code. Though I think that with http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/reports/testers it should be good enough (see the second table now visible at the bottom)
<stgraber> you get one table per active milestone, so we'll have one showing the top contributors to daily testing for Precise
<avarisclari> hallo
<avarisclari> isn't there supposed to be a meeting right now?
<charlie-tca> Yes, qa meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting
<avarisclari> oh lol
<hggdh> anyone with ia32-libs installed on Precise? I cannot upgrade mine, missing dependencies
<skaet> stgraber,  didn't see that second table - had to scroll down.  yup, that will work fine.  :)
<stgraber> hggdh: "apt-get install ia32-libs winbind:amd64" might do the trick for you
<hggdh> stgraber: thank you, will try
<stgraber> hggdh: ia32-libs itself is installable, apt doesn't always agree though and may need some help to choose the right architecture for some of the dependencies
<hggdh> stgraber: yes, this was it
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-05
 * mvo hugs jibel for his update-manager branch
 * jibel_ hugs mvo back for his review to come :)
<jibel_> mvo, I tried to be the less invasive as possible.
<jibel_> mvo, I tried with an average size clone (2700 packages ~400k files)
<jibel_> mvo, it takes about 2 hours to restore and upgrade the clone
<mvo> on the fast boxes from the lap?
<jibel_> mvo, yes
<mvo> that sounds like we want libeatmydata support more urgently
<jibel_> mvo, we'll be able to test around 20 to 25 clones a day/server
<jibel_> mvo, preallocating disk size would help too because qemu spend its time extending the device
<mvo> aha, that is good to know
<jibel_> mvo, if we delete the image after collecting the results that would not be a problem to create 40GB files
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. What about if testing in virtual machine ( Test Drive ) is too slowly ?
<sagaci> jp_Hranice: you can already test on bare hardware if you have a spare box around
<jp_Hranice> sagaci: It is imposible
<jp_Hranice> sagaci: I got only 1 TFT display
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-06
<rickspencer3> gema, jibel sorry to be a dope, but I can't find my link to the automated boot time testing results :/
<jibel> rickspencer3, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/
<jibel> and good morning and happy new year :)
<rickspencer3> good morning jibel, and bonne année à vous ;)
<rickspencer3> thanks for the link
<jibel> yw
<roadmr> salem_: hey!
<salem_> roadmr, hey, so.. I have some questions regarding the new checkbox mockup. The welcome screen does not display the top menu, but the others screens have the top menu with the "welcome" item.
<salem_> how is this supposed to work?
<roadmr> salem_: let me have a look
<roadmr> salem_: OK so if you click "run ubuntu friendly tests" on the welcome screen, you'd go to the screen in page 3, where you can't change the selected tests
<roadmr> if you click "choose tests to run" you go to the screen in page 2, where you can check/uncheck the tests to run
<roadmr> if you click the "welcome" button on either of those two screens, you'd go back to the "welcome" screen
<roadmr> salem_: I think it would be sensible to grey out the "welcome" button if a test run is already underway
<roadmr> the reason is that, from the "welcome" screen, I have no clear way of going back to an in-progress test session, so the user will think that clicking on either button will restart the test session
<roadmr> salem_: another option would be, if there's a test session underway and I click on "welcome", a third button appears that would read "continue current testing session"
<roadmr> salem_: hehe man, that was long-winded. I'll add this as comments in the document
<salem_> roadmr, hm.. let me think about it a bit
<roadmr> salem_: whichever is most intuitive for the user. We need a sort of way to go back and forth ("circulation" pattern I've seen it called)
<salem_> roadmr, ok, perhaps the button asking to stop the tests is the best approach for now
<roadmr> salem_: OK
<roadmr> salem_: I just added a loooong comment to the document with the three options we discussed, see what people think about them.
<salem_> roadmr, cool. thank you!
<roadmr> salem_: heh thanks for helping!
<salem_> roadmr, no problem.
<salem_> roadmr, hey, "comment" button? wouldn't it be "welcome" button?
<roadmr> salem_: hehe sorry! I just updated it. Lapsus brutus :)
